# Meguiars Endurance tyre gel



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

I've used about 2/3rds of the bottle and i can honestly say i hate the stuff.....

It's horrible to work with,far too messy and gets on your hands and hard to rinse off

I don't find it goes onto tyres well at all,unless the sidewall is smooth.

I much prefer autoglyms water based tyre dressing, far much easier to apply and user friendly.

I have noticed the majority of ppl vote for the megs.....am i the only one who doesn't like it?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

fraz101 said:


> I've used about 2/3rds of the bottle and i can honestly say i hate the stuff.....
> 
> It's horrible to work with,far too messy and gets on your hands and hard to rinse off
> 
> ...


I use it and love the stuff, how much are you trying to apply at a time?


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

cossiecol said:


> I use it and love the stuff, how much are you trying to apply at a time?


i usually use like a grape sized amount on my sponge applicator per wheel


----------



## Raging Squirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

try using it on a soft bristled brush instead, I found it gets into all the little gaps a lot better and you hardly get any wastage


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

fraz101 said:


> i usually use like a grape sized amount on my sponge applicator per wheel


I use more than that per wheel and don't have any issues at all, I usually apply the gel to the top half of the foam applicator pad.

Megs also do an applicator for tyres, it's a bit pricey (from memory) but that may make things a bit less messy.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

It used to be all i would use, but i find i go to others now. In the wet weather we git it lasts no time at all.


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Its all in the application


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

I've had it, I didn't mind the look of it as it was applied... BUT

Messy bottle, messy application & it was going all over the car from the first drive (No matter how much effort I have put into wiping the tire dry). It defiantly doesn't last the time quoted...

I have since then tryed the Autoglym Tire Dressing & it has been perfect, the product is soaked up into the tire, there is no mess & most importantly it doesn't spray all over the car. 

Half full greasy bottle of Megs went straight in the bin :thumb:


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

If you wiped the tire dry after and applied the right amount of product then it wouldn't be slinging i can guarantee that.

Did you dry the car properly and your sure it wasn't water sling?


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

djgregory said:


> If you wiped the tire dry after and applied the right amount of product then it wouldn't be slinging i can guarantee that.
> 
> Did you dry the car properly and your sure it wasn't water sling?


Car washed & Dried - Megs applied a few hours after wash, car would sit there overnight, wipe down the tires in the morning before the drive, go for a journey & come back to find greasy spots all over the side of the car...

Just the experience I've had only with the megs enduro, haven't ever experienced this with previously used Turtleax nano tire gel..

Each to their own, if it works for others-then great, but I wont be buying it again.


----------



## NiallG (May 2, 2013)

fraz101 said:


> I've used about 2/3rds of the bottle and i can honestly say i hate the stuff.....
> 
> It's horrible to work with,far too messy and gets on your hands and hard to rinse off
> 
> ...


I recently finished a bottle of Meg's, and switched instead to Blackfire Tire (sic) Gel. Water based, much easier to work with, and a much classier finish. Not cheap, though.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

It really is nasty stuff

Messy, fake looking shine, slings everywhere and greasy as hell


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

NiallG said:


> I recently finished a bottle of Meg's, and switched instead to Blackfire Tire (sic) Gel. Water based, much easier to work with, and a much classier finish. Not cheap, though.


Blackfire is great right. Picked a bottle up at waxstock for £13 iirc but only used it for the first time the other night. Seemed thin on application but leaves a lovely finish and easy to work with. Will see how long it lasts.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I left my bottle in a carrier bag with the microfiber I use. 

It leaked in the bag all over the cloth absorbed some. 

End result was the gel was much better than previous. It gives a better finish, no more sling as obviously some of the contents have evaporated. 

A better product now.


----------



## Onrcnn (Dec 14, 2012)

I use Gyeon Tire and love it. My meg endurance is sitting in my shelf now


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

If I can't apply it with a paintbrush I'm not interested, that rules out the greasy stuff. Can't beat Trafalgar trade stuff.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

I used to use it great smell....love the smell

Gtechniq t1 now much nicer


----------



## benwhit (Aug 3, 2014)

Love the megs stuff. I mix in a bucket with water at about 20:1 then apply to freshly cleaned tires with a 1" paint brush. 

Looks great, smells great, lasts ages. No complaints from me.


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

I use it on cheap car wash sponges that I've cut up, 2 thin lines on each wheel dab around wheel and then spread and get in all the gaps, another tip is to wear gloves, I generally wear gloves when detailing anyway bit can imagine it being a messy job without, as it's generally last job I normally to the tires and throw the gloves


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

No complaints from me, I use a microfibre pad/applicator to apply tyre dressings and i've never had a problem with getting it on my hands or slinging onto the car. I'd say it was down to user error tbh. Can't see me switching to anything else any time soon, and it's good value for money compared to a lot of other tyre dressings.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I think it's fab. 

I use a rubber glove, yellow applicator pad. Wipe it on and work it in well. I've never had a problem with sling. 

No need to try anything else for me.


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

For the people experiencing sling, are you properly cleaning the tyres? They need a good scrub with a stiff brush (ideally a tyre brush) and some APC from time to time. If you prep them properly the Meg's tyre gel shouldn't sling.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^^ yes my cleaning routine is thorough and no matter what I did this stuff always slings. So very noticeable on a white car. I tried many many tyre dressings in order to find a tyre dressing that does not sling when I had a white car. Those found not to sling was Gtechniq T1, Swissvax Pneu and now Gyeon Tire.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

It's rubbish. Way to greasy, annoying to apply and durability is crap. 1 rainshower and it's gone. 1 week in dry weather MAX! It's not my prep.
Wolf's blackout lasts 5 weeks in mixed weather easily... spray on and done


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I find the megs stuff too greasy as well. I used it for years but was never totally happy with the results. I now use Orchard Autocare Glitz and Glimmermann Endurance and they're FAB!! Soak into the tyre and so easy to apply.

Have a look at this thread and you can see which finish you like. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=334112&page=4

Cooks


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Never had any issues with sling, but there is definitely better out there in terms of longevity.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Have to say its the best tyre dressing I've used. Application by sponge wearing gloves is the way to go and work well in. I don't like a high shine has a matt dressed look. I have never had sling. I find it lasts well. Have previously used the water based AG drew wing found that was poor as it didn't last and the overspray contaminated my drive way. 
The bottle of endurance is best part of two years old and works well.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Can be messy to use, I get more sling on one car than the other and think it's down to the tread pattern and the tyre side wall. I apply with a kitchen sponge then go over with an old mf hopefully removing the access in the side wall lettering and tread, certainly helps but still little sling evident on white car.


----------



## Twister (Jun 17, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> ^^^^ yes my cleaning routine is thorough and no matter what I did this stuff always slings. So very noticeable on a white car. I tried many many tyre dressings in order to find a tyre dressing that does not sling when I had a white car.


+1 I have definitely had the same troubles and have since sold it on.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

white car and megs......no issues:thumb: never get any sling,lasts around a week and by that time, it is time for another wash for the daily driver so megs lasts long enough for me:thumb:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

love it. It is a bit messy if your not careful. I use a make up sponge to apply it. leave it half and hour then apply a 2nd coat.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Steve said:


> love it. It is a bit messy if your not careful. I use a make up sponge to apply it. leave it half and hour then apply a 2nd coat.


This is my routine as well, although qftwr the 2nd coat I give the tyres and quick wipe over with an old mf


----------



## will930 (Apr 15, 2012)

I use it evrry time I do the car, I love it on my tyres, bumpers, skirts, spolier etc as all plastic and lasts weeks and whe jet washed the water runs off and they look great again! Also front bumper the bug slapts fall off! Only issue isit picks up the dust as it you catch itwhen the cars dirts makes you dirty lol


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Never really had a problem with sling from it; I applied with half a washing up sponge thing on a dry tyre, let it sit for about 10mins and then wiped over again with the sponge - no extra added. 
Have moved away from it now as it was a bit too glossy for my liking and it didn't last long either. T1 or Z-16 are my choices now, or SV Pneu if I'm feeling flush!


----------

